# Birds afraid of bright colors



## sbarnett

Has anyone noticed your birds being afraid of bright colors. When I first got my young cockatiels I tried to get them to play wth plastic mesh ball. If I brought it near her she would freak out, scream and/or bite and it and run away. I know birds can see color so this seems strange to me. It is something to consider if you get a new bird: if you wear a red shirt and the bird acts afraid as opposed to wearing a neutral color and putting the bird more at ease. If/when I get any babies to hand feed I am going to be sure to put in a few toys with bright colors to get them to overcome this fear early.


----------



## meaggiedear

red is a predatory color to birds. if the toys are shades of red, this could be the issue.

my tiels are not bothered by anything. 

we have some tiels here who are terrified of polka dots and others of plaid. just depends on the bird.


----------



## Frizzle

I discovered one of mine is terrified of a lazer pointer, another tries to bite the spot, and the other is apathetic. So I guess I will be reserving it for cats. : /


----------



## Annie

Yes from what I heard from people on this forum and from my own experience with Sunny, birds tend to be afraid of red, orange, pink and all the shades inbetween. They are also afraid of polka dots and flowery patterns. I have a yoga mat that is bright pink with a white floral pattern on it and Sunny is TERRIFIED of it. Then I bought another mat that is light and dark brown, thinking I can't go wrong this time, but Sunny terrified of that also. :blink: So I guess Sunny is just terrified of exercise in general!


----------



## urbandecayno5

Hank loves bright anything

For some reason he loves lime green toys and objects
I guess he has a favorite color


----------



## lperry82

My tiels was never scared of red which i think its because my hair was red months ago lol

They are scared of my checked shirt and also i have a purple leapord print top and they don't like it so i got to change my clothes when i get home


----------



## sbarnett

I put a colorful cat ball in their food bowl so if they want to eat they have to get close to it. I hear it hit the floor all the time. I keep putting it back in there. Most of them aren't too afraid of it now. Just takes them time to realize its not going to bite.


----------



## hanna

I can wear any cloths in any colour, Joe is fine with it. But he hissed at my dark glasses with leopard print on the top, didn't want to come and kiss until I got them off. Also depending on the kind and amount of eye shadow he shows different reactions. Must love this fluff-butt-puff-muffin Joe 
It is so amazing to consider what's going on in all our birdies minds. Can you see the different expressions in their little sparkling eyes, in their faces ? Our tiels are fantastic....


----------



## roxy culver

Mine aren't afraid of most colors (sometimes red does throw them off though) but I have a blue and white stripped shirt that I can't wear around them. They hate it. Good thing I wear a tank top under it and can just take it off when I go into their room.


----------



## Dragten

My Kiwi seems to be afraid of dark objects of gray and black.

There is a ball in his cage, which is half-red. He does not care.
Also, I have a LED strip with customizable colors, which I sometimes turn on in the evening. Red color is the least bright, so I nearly always use it. Again, he does not care.


----------



## hysteriauk

zippy is cool with bright colours , he tends to prefer objects that brightly coloured, he is also a fan of the TV mainly the nature programmes if they have other birds on lol , he also likes starwars lolz


----------



## Babydoll25

Snowflake hates my husband's ties. She will hiss at him if he's wearing one. 

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## Fweet

Otway DETESTS a brightly-coloured blanket we have. He goes berserk if it's even carried past his cage at a run. He is quite a wary bird over anything new but this blanket-hating is something else. Never had a bird go quite so batshit crazy over anything; he hisses, flaps, crashes round his cage & ends up backed into a corner panting & crest rigid. If he's out of the cage & he spots it then forget it - it's get him back into his cage asap before he hurts himself. I have no idea why he hates it, it's never been used as a cage cloth or he's caught his feet on it; he just despises it.


----------

